# Brake line bending ?



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Need to bend one in a couple of spots on the short line between caliper and the rubber hose so they meet at the bracket. Line was routed around it when we took it apart.

Finishing up on front suspension on 68.
Too cheap to buy the bending tool for 1 6" line. 
Some one must have some tricks that work

Thanks
Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The shorter the line, the tougher it is. Borrow a tool if you can. If not, you can pack the line full of sand or glass beads and bend it that way without kinking. Go slow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I purchased straight fuel/brake line from NAPA was inexpensive. A friend has a bending tool set up. Worked great. Made intricate bends with no issues then the flair tool did a great job as well. NAPA years ago used to loan a set out here they no longer do but AutoZone loans stuff like that out don't know if they have that but may be worth your while to inquire at one of your local auto parts places.

For shorter line the trick is to make it long for bends then cut it to fit after the bends are made.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure if this would work in your application, but I had a similar situation. I bought a tubing bending kit from Harbor Freight, very inexpensive. Consisted of 3 or 4 short springs of various ID that tubes can be inserted into. Bends can be made without having the tube collapsing as the spring helps to keep the tube in shape. Once bend is completed pull off the spring.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

fill line with sand and bend it by hand.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks to all
Will try filling with glass media we have left over. Hopefully this line will be long enough, if not probably break down and buy the tools, haven't got to the rear yet, may need it anyway.

Thanks again

Bill


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Most O'Rielly Parts provide free loaners as well...


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We found a pipe bender and flaring kit to use.
I need to pick up a section of brakeline on my way home tonight, the one we have is too short to get the right bends.
May be a stupid question:confused, what size line ??

Bill


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Easiest way, if you're not sure..take a sample.
I want this!
:cheers


----------

